# General > Technical Support >  Dell

## buddyrich

These swine should be made to use the useless drek they peddle under the guise of quality IT equipment.  Damn shysters.

----------


## Gizmo

> These swine should be made to use the useless drek they peddle under the guise of quality IT equipment.  Damn shysters.


I've never had any problem with any of the Dell equipment i have ever owned, it has generally run without a hitch, can't fault it at all.

----------


## Thumper

I agree Giz never had any problems with any of the three dells I have had-well the odd virus but thats not their fault x

----------


## BINBOB

> I've never had any problem with any of the Dell equipment i have ever owned, it has generally run without a hitch, can't fault it at all.


Likewise...no issues at all .. :Wink:

----------


## dx100uk

look after more 800 of em.
most of the faults i repair are caused by the users 
be it pulling keys off
power supply full of dust.
virus infections

as with another thread on going here at present
there were a large batch of 270/280 with faulty caps that caused them to shoutdown, but again TBH that was not dells fault but the component suppiler.

like em lots

dx

----------


## Kodiak

Never had a DELL as there are lots of better and cheaper PC's out there.

----------


## buddyrich

I cant say enough bad things about them.  Problem with new laptop and printer, tech support refer me to customer service and vice versa and so on for a number of weeks.  

I think i'll box the whole mess up and return it to them along with a dead sheep, a la The KLF.  A pointless gesture like that might get them to actually do something for me.  Or maybe not.

----------


## Connor.

Same as Kodiak, i wouldn't buy their PC's(don't get me wrong they are fine machines, but too pricy) I'd prefer to buy the parts and build it.

I have a Dell monitor though, cost £220 new. Had it for nearly a year now and never had a problem with it.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> look after more 800 of em.
> most of the faults i repair are caused by the users 
> be it pulling keys off
> power supply full of dust.
> virus infections
> 
> as with another thread on going here at present
> there were a large batch of 270/280 with faulty caps that caused them to shoutdown, but again TBH that was not dells fault but the component suppiler.
> 
> ...


I have a Toshiba Satellite that has one of the keys pulled off and I can't see how to put it back on.

Because it's a key I don't use IE (---------) on the little keyboard on the right I have not bothered getting it fixed.
Is it a big job?

----------


## Jeid

Nowt wrong with Dell, mostly user error in my experience. Also, the customer services I dealt with were rather excellent.

----------


## George Brims

We use Dell almost exclusively in our lab. Well except for the Mac heretics that is... Over the years we have found them to produce a quality product and to have good support. Most of us use laptops, with a second monitor attached to a docking station. Main problems we have had have been caused by the wear and tear on the laptops from travel. We had one idiot who would wind the cables round the power supply, then pull the whole loop off the side to use it, and couldn't understand why the cables would get twisted up and break. Five power supplies on one year!

I would say that anyone who buys a laptop and doesn't get the extended warranty is asking for trouble.

----------


## joxville

We have Dell pc's at work, they are rubbish. It isn't user error that makes a monitor pack up. It isn't user error that makes the power supply unit pack up. It isn't user error that fries the motherboard. Don't blame the component suppliers, if it looks like a Dell and says Dell on the case then it's a Dell. Their R & D needs overhauling and quality control needs to be improved. I also know of 5 people with Dell pc's and laptops that ditched them and switched to a different brand and haven't had any problems since changing.

----------


## maverick

> These swine should be made to use the useless drek they peddle under the guise of quality IT equipment.  Damn shysters.


totally agree with you, myself and other members of our family bought 5 dell products all on or around the same time, not one product lasted 12 months.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> totally agree with you, myself and other members of our family bought 5 dell products all on or around the same time, not one product lasted 12 months.


Sounds like they have been shopping at Dell Boy Trotters. ::

----------


## maverick

> Sounds like they have been shopping at Dell Boy Trotters.


at the time it was telephone sales, you phoned dell and they got you sorted, strangely the sales man's name was rodney.............

----------


## WeeBurd

Our last desktop was a Dell, and it did us grand for years with no issues whatsoever. When I replaced my last laptop (which I had many issues with over it's short time with me!), I opted for a Dell due to my great experience with their desktop... that was probably about a year ago now,  and I love this wee baby! Can't recommend it highly enough, I've never had any bother at all  :Smile: .

----------


## Thumper

> totally agree with you, myself and other members of our family bought 5 dell products all on or around the same time, not one product lasted 12 months.


seems that you and your family were very unlucky-or I have been very lucky-I am on my second Dell pc in 9 years and the first one was only replaced because I dropped the tower moving it  ::  my son has also had a dell laptop for 5 years and I have it now and it still works fine-he just upgraded for going to uni x

----------


## maverick

> seems that you and your family were very unlucky-or I have been very lucky-I am on my second Dell pc in 9 years and the first one was only replaced because I dropped the tower moving it  my son has also had a dell laptop for 5 years and I have it now and it still works fine-he just upgraded for going to uni x


I believe that the problems we had were  due to some component overheating, and at that time it was a common problem with dell, to be fair I believe that dell has come on in leaps and bounds with their quality issues, but I have found that for the money that I had paid to dell for my pc, I could buy a higher spec pc for less.

----------


## M R

I recon if you do your Research well enough then you will end up with a good pc that will last.   Buying cheap, pre-built pc's with on-board everything is just a total waste of money,   full stop.  In my opinion. 

Build it yourself and you'll be happy and have no one to blame but yourself if you build a crap machine...... :Smile:

----------


## RecQuery

I've had a Dell XPS Gen 2 laptop since they first came out, its:

Travelled all over the placeHad bottled water kill it for a day until it dried outHad a variety of OSes installedBeen abused in other ways I can't remember
Its still in good condition I mean the battery is holding less and less of a charge and I've had to replace a few rubber feet but thats to be expected - of course now that I've said that it'll probably die on me.

I've also worked with and deployed a lot of Dell business workstations with no problems. Dealt with a few Dell servers and again no problem.

Regarding the build it yourself approach, I mean every IT guy goes through the building-it-yourself and overclocking phase some stay there. At this point its not something I do unless I have a specific requirement.

Sony boxes on the other hand, I have no had good experiences with them.

EDIT: Joxville - Maybe its a dodgy IT department to blame

----------


## M R

As an ex IT guy myself,  i would be far happier building my own pc based on reasearch and other factors than buying any pre-built pc.........more cost effective and upgrade options normally far surpass any pre built pc....

I know quite a few folk who use DELL,   not many have had any issues.....

----------


## Aaldtimer

I've had 2 Dell PCs and a laptop with no problems whatsoever. I don't know if they still do, but Dounreay had a major Dell contract with hundreds of computers and the appropriate servers without any significant problems in the '90s - noughties.

----------

